# Poll: Do you wear your "Trade Dress?"



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Be honest now: do you wear your Trade Dress (U or Lyft sign) in your window when you drive?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Not only no, but hell no.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes but i don't stick it on my front windshield just have it on the dash.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Went to google images when I first started and printed my own U logo sign cause i never received anything from Uber. total waste of printer ink. Never used it. Too embarrassed to ever stick it on the windshield and let the public know what I had become.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I prefer a kilt.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> Went to google images when I first started and printed my own U logo sign cause i never received anything from Uber. total waste of printer ink. Never used it. Too embarrassed to ever stick it on the windshield and let the public know what I had become.


Yeah Uber sent me the link to print one out, I thought, are you serious? The number one way to look like a creep, drive around with a home-printed U logo taped to your windshield.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I do sometimes even though Uber is unregulated in my state. Makes it easier for passengers to find me


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

No, not a requirement in Austin. Yet...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Feb 17, 2016)

I throw it on the dash when I'm picking up a pax, so they can identify me. Then I put it away.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

It's law here in Arizona so yes I display it. Just had Lyft send me another plastic sleeve to apply to front windshield so I can display both at once and not worry about switching out. 

If you are "too embarrassed" to display the trade dress then stop driving for them. Simple.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Krishna said:


> Be honest now: do you wear your Trade Dress (U or Lyft sign) in your window when you drive?


I remember I could hardly wait to get my Glostache and once I did I used it All. The. Time. Proudly. I don't drive anymore but I do remember that after Lyft announced the rate cuts in December, I became embarrassed to be known as a rideshare driver and may have used it once or twice. I wonder if the Glostache and the LAX permit is sufficient or do drivers have to have the emblem attached to the window, which is a real turn off to me.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I did the until second week after I started. It just wasn't worth getting cut off and flipped off by local cabs.

And since I'm in a college town, none of the pax never pay attention to the damn label anyways.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Not required here until the new state law overides the city law next month. The city law actually discourages and restricts trade dress, in size at least, where as the state law requires it.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Arizona law requires that we have it, yet I've never sported them. I have them laminated and can stick them in the slot of my airbag/dash if I want to, rarely ever do. Cops don't even know it's the law and they don't care. The trade dress is stupid in my opinion. I also don't want everyone knowing what I do, there's no need for it.


----------



## 10thSteetMonkey (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, front windshield lower right side. Pax have said they appreciate it, easier to find me in a bunch of cars. Also have one on each rear passenger window.

In a way it formalizes the relationship a little more, as does wearing a tie (I'm 55), especially for the 20-something entitled kids who settle down better when I tell them to. But if wearing a golf shirt, jeans, no trade-dress I think we appear like buddies giving someone a lift and its open season on the vehicle. IMHO.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Right now the poll is running two-thirds "no" to one third "yes."

Honestly that is more yesses than I expected to see. Here in Tucson pretty much nobody wears trade dress, even though it is the law. Open both apps, and you can see drivers all over the city, but I can drive around all day and never see more than one or two Us. I'll see a "Lyft" sign maybe once a week, tops.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Both, illuminated U trade dress and Glostache


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> Both, illuminated U trade dress and Glostache


When I see a glowstache I call up Fish and Game to report the sighting of an endangered species.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Krishna said:


> When I see a glowstache I call up Fish and Game to report the sighting of an endangered species.


Don't blame you, they already have a lower market share and even lower amount of drivers that have completed 100+ rides minus the ones that don't even use it


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Nope. Never did. Received my glowstache 3 days after I requested that Lyft terminate my driver account. Still in the box, and I'm taking offers...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I prefer a kilt.


There is a dress code for cab drivers here. Sometimes, some of the Peoples' Taxikab Kommissars or Harasssmen-ER-uh-_*HACK*_ Inspectors will try to tell drivers things such as there is a requirement to wear a shirt with a collar. There is no such requirement. I have threatened either to wear a dashiki and dare the Hack Inspector to issue me a summons or wear a French maid dress and petticoats and dare the Harassmen-ER-uh-_*HACK*_ Inspector to issue me a summons. In either case, by the time that I would be finished, the District Government will have paid off my mortgage and I would hold every seat on the People's Taxikab Kommissariat-----_*AND*_ I would be Supreme People's Taxikab Kommissar.

The trade dress is required in the District of Columbia and the Commonwealth of Virginia.0



nickd8775 said:


> I do sometimes even though Uber is unregulated in my state. Makes it easier for passengers to find me


I have one in my taxi for the same reason. As Uber does offer taxis here, often a user will summon an Uber Taxi to a public place where there are many taxis. I put the trade dress in my windshield so that the user can pick out his Uber Taxi.



TrailerParkBoy said:


> I throw it on the dash when I'm picking up a pax, so they can identify me.


I have one on the dash of the cab for the same reason. If the customer is a street hail and sees it, and wants to use Uber to pay, I let him. This is helpful to the passenger when he is late for a meeting, about to miss a train or wants to be on the Eastern Shuttle that left one hour past. The process is a bit dicey, as the summons does not always go to me, but, since Uber does not penalise if the user cancels within five minutes, he simply cancels and tries again. It is useful, also, for the customer who does not want a paper receipt that he can lose. Uber will e-Mail the customer a receipt which he simply forwards to his Accounting Department for re-imbursement.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

About 50% of the time it sits on the dash. There are a handful of places where I sometimes drive (large gated community/upscale resorts/hotels/events/etc) that wave the trade dress through. Without it I'd have to fill out paperwork and/or pay gate fees to get to and from places. The "u" makes life easier.

The other 50% of the time I forget it and it sits in the map pocket. I always remove it when I park and am not near the vehicle. Better not to tempt fate...


----------



## Chris Lenga (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, but I only have it on when I'm online. Around here, they actually have people spot checking uber cars and a few have been permanently deactivated for not having them on the window.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Chris Lenga said:


> Yes, but I only have it on when I'm online. Around here, they actually have people spot checking uber cars and a few have been permanently deactivated for not having them on the window.


Let me get this straight: Uber is actually policing its own drivers about wearing trade dress in PA?

I thought they ALWAYS left any kind of enforcement possible up to local authorities. Here for instance, there are new insurance reqs going into effect in a few days, and neither Uber nor Lyft have uttered a peep about this to drivers. After all, it's your ticket, not Uber's...


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The trade dress does let me get "street hails" because people see the Uber sign and ask me for a ride. I say that I'm only allowed to take fares through the app, so they request through the app and get me because I'm the closest driver. It helps when it's 2 am and the bars are closing, as I end up getting a street hail when the surge is high from a drunk who doesn't know what the surge means.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Here in California its required by the PUC to be displayed at all times when on the app.....that being said, I am not even sure where it is anymore since I drive screwber only once a month to maintain my access...otherwise I have the Lyft logo and my glowstache on the dash


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I only wear dresses to formal events, I'm more of a jeans and tee shirt kind of guy


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I set my visor up like an old school NYC taxi with a bunch of rubber bands, aka elastics. The inside has my business cards and youber discount code cards, the outside has the official U trade dress. I flip it when I'm picking someone up and then stay under the radar, undercover when I'm off duty, I mean not driving.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

10thSteetMonkey said:


> Yes, front windshield lower right side. Pax have said they appreciate it, easier to find me in a bunch of cars. Also have one on each rear passenger window.
> 
> In a way it formalizes the relationship a little more, as does wearing a tie (I'm 55), especially for the 20-something entitled kids who settle down better when I tell them to. But if wearing a golf shirt, jeans, no trade-dress I think we appear like buddies giving someone a lift and its open season on the vehicle. IMHO.


LOL, so much fail here. Uber on


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup, I always had my decal on but unpeeled it January 18, 2016.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Krishna said:


> Be honest now: do you wear your Trade Dress (U or Lyft sign) in your window when you drive?


Most of the time so people can locate me. Sometimes I just forget.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

If I were to make it removable on the windshield I'd put it to the right of the toll transponder, in front of the rear view mirror. Contrary to their suggestion of the bottom right corner, pax will more likely see it high up on the windshield, especially those where you're picking them up on the driver side of the street. That and the car inspection sticker goes on the bottom right here. I plan to tint the windshield when it gets warmer, in which case the transponder and the trade dress need to be below the tint.


----------



## 10thSteetMonkey (Jan 19, 2016)

steel108 said:


> LOL, so much fail here. Uber on


Because . . .?


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

98.5% of the time NO I send the pax a quick rely email with photo of my car. Only time I use laminated U in lower right of windshield is when large crowds are around after a concert or ball game.


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> If I were to make it removable on the windshield I'd put it to the right of the toll transponder, in front of the rear view mirror. Contrary to their suggestion of the bottom right corner, pax will more likely see it high up on the windshield, especially those where you're picking them up on the driver side of the street. That and the car inspection sticker goes on the bottom right here. I plan to tint the windshield when it gets warmer, in which case the transponder and the trade dress need to be below the tint.


can't put it in upper center of windshield, it would block my dash cam


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I prefer a kilt.


I say baa to the trade dress and the trade kilt.

*I Wear my black Uber mankini. Guess where the U is located?
*










*Verry niiice Uber tiiime!*


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

maxista said:


> Arizona law requires that we have it, yet I've never sported them. I have them laminated and can stick them in the slot of my airbag/dash if I want to, rarely ever do. Cops don't even know it's the law and they don't care. The trade dress is stupid in my opinion. I also don't want everyone knowing what I do, there's no need for it.


You don't want everyone knowing that you are working? Wow. You think everyone is paying close attention to you? And when they see people sitting in the back with no one in the front they cant figure that out themselves?

Are you also the type of person that doesnt want everyone to know you are going to use the restroom to relieve yourself?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Some people are not proud doing this type of work. While I'm not embarrassed, the trade dress is to pick up a pax, after that I'm not interested in keeping it visible, which was the point of this thread. It is very obvious though when you see a driver with their app on the windshield, paying more attention to it than driving. Then I get annoyed and no I didn't notice their trade dress being displayed.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Never.


If Uber or Lyft wants to use my car as a traveling billboard, they can negotiate a monthly payment for me to do so. I'd consider it for $100,000 per year.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Never.
> 
> If Uber or Lyft wants to use my car as a traveling billboard, they can negotiate a monthly payment for me to do so. I'd consider it for $100,000 per year.


Not a bad idea, I would let Lyft paint my car in their colors and logos if the paid me 50k a year for doing so


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

NEVER. Don't understand why you'd want anyone other than your passenger to know that you're an Uber driver and you dont need to display a sticker to make them aware of it. That's just me.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm betting there's a lot fewer U's on windshields today after the news from Kalamazoo.


----------



## exuberdriver1515 (Nov 29, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Never.
> 
> If Uber or Lyft wants to use my car as a traveling billboard, they can negotiate a monthly payment for me to do so. I'd consider it for $100,000 per year.


Same, never displayed anything Uber once. Just had a saved text I would cut/paste to pax giving my car make/model/color. And I'd usually use blinkers if I was more than 25 feet or so from the front door of the pick up point.

Maryland now requires "trade dress". Just another of the many reasons I no longer do Luber.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Nope. Never did. Received my glowstache 3 days after I requested that Lyft terminate my driver account. Still in the box, and I'm taking offers...


Never had a glowstache ... gave the small stache to Ziggy, I think he hid it under the bed or maybe it's buried in the back yard.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

The Kalamazoo effect: in the last two days in Tucson I have not seen a SINGLE U. 

I thought I saw a driver with a Lyft sign, but it turned out to be a parking ticket.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

5000 uber x trips never a problem with cabs or black cars...are you joking why put that thing in your window..next protest at cc phila . put 2 in your windows and drive by protest. see what happens


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay, so I just saw a driver with both Uber and Lyft stickers on his windshield.

But that's the first sighting in over three days. A lot of drivers seem to be keeping their heads down.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

No, they pay to advertise on buses. 

I'll put it in my window when they pay me to advertise for them.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes I use mine especially at night if I'm picking up a pax in a night club area. While i may not agree with how low their rates are i am not being forced to drive for them in my spare time i do it to have extra money to take my kids out. If you are embarassed to show what you do to provide your living it doesn't speak badly of the company but rather your life choices. That's just my personal opinion


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

LMAO @ people talking about advertisement.

Get real. You think someone is going to see your U trade dress and think "Hey look, it's an Uber car...we should use Uber more often!"

What's so hilarious and hypocritical about that mind-set is that you wear clothes with logos (advertising right?) and the VERY CAR YOU ARE DRIVING has their logo/symbol on it (more advertising right?).

JFC


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> Yes I use mine especially at night if I'm picking up a pax in a night club area. While i may not agree with how low their rates are i am not being forced to drive for them in my spare time i do it to have extra money to take my kids out. If you are embarassed to show what you do to provide your living it doesn't speak badly of the company but rather your life choices. That's just my personal opinion


Nice to see a reasonable person on this board.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

SanPedroLover said:


> LMAO @ people talking about advertisement.
> 
> Get real. You think someone is going to see your U trade dress and think "Hey look, it's an Uber car...we should use Uber more often!"
> 
> ...


It's all about advertising.

If you don't see it, you're blind or ignorant.

Think about it, why would uber spend so much money on something that give away for free?

People will see all these cars with light up U's and ask what the "U" means. It's a cycle. I can't believe you don't see it.

...... And your analogy about clothing makes no sense because they aren't giving the clothes away like uber is giving away these lights.

So yes! It's advertising.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Nobody asks about a U logo in your windshield. The only people who have noticed it...Uber clients and a few other Uber drivers. Simple. 

Uber doesnt give away lights. They give the driver one trade dress logo to help clients locate their driver or to be compliant with state law. Simple.

And yes, my analogy about your clothes/cars makes perfect sense. If you dont see it, you're blind or ignorant. Simple. 

So no! It's not advertising.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

SanPedroLover said:


> Nobody asks about a U logo in your windshield. The only people who have noticed it...Uber clients and a few other Uber drivers. Simple.
> 
> Uber doesnt give away lights. They give the driver one trade dress logo to help clients locate their driver or to be compliant with state law. Simple.
> 
> ...


Sure, just like product placement in movies and tv isn't advertising.

You make loads of sense.


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

Krishna said:


> Be honest now: do you wear your Trade Dress (U or Lyft sign) in your window when you drive?


I don't like people look at me like dumb & slave


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nikncarlo said:


> Yes I use mine especially at night if I'm picking up a pax in a night club area. While i may not agree with how low their rates are i am not being forced to drive for them in my spare time i do it to have extra money to take my kids out. If you are embarassed to show what you do to provide your living it doesn't speak badly of the company but rather your life choices. That's just my personal opinion


I am not embarrassed. I like to keep a low profile. I want taxis and other rideshare drivers to know as little as possible about me. Furthermore if you have to deal with an aggressive, crazy driver and they see the trade dress and a passenger in your car, they can use this to their advantage full well knowing you have to be professional.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> I am not embarrassed. I like to keep a low profile. I want taxis and other rideshare drivers to know as little as possible about me. Furthermore if you have to deal with an aggressive, crazy driver and they see the trade dress and a passenger in your car, they can use this to their advantage full well knowing you have to be professional.


I just don't see it that way but I can appreciate your opinion. Mine is....what can other rideshare drivers or taxis possibly figure out from me by seeing my sign?...the color of my car or the shirt I got on?
As far as aggressive drivers go....I got kids. If someone wants to speed past me then go right ahead. If they want to risk an accident then that's their perogative. I don't argue with dumb drivers. I want to go home to my kids and they need their mom so I make sure to follow speed limits and laws. I use the sign so they can spot me because I only drive on Friday and Saturday nights also


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> I am not embarrassed. I like to keep a low profile. I want taxis and other rideshare drivers to know as little as possible about me. Furthermore if you have to deal with an aggressive, crazy driver and they see the trade dress and a passenger in your car, they can use this to their advantage full well knowing you have to be professional.


A bit too paranoid for me, but to each their own.

I highly doubt someone is going to see a Uber/Lyft trade dress and think _"Hey I can really mess with this punk and they wont be able to do anything about it since they risk a low rating or deactivation."_

The other day I was driving a nice couple I'd picked up before and we remembered each other. Nice long ride with some good convo and when we were getting close to final destination I was coming to a stop at a stop sign. These other two idiots (female driver & male passenger) must have thought I was going to blow thru the stop sign honked at me and the idiot in front passenger seat flips me off and mouths "F**K YOU" with his wannabe tough-guy look on his stupid face.

Female in back says "OMG what an a***ole" while her man was on his phone doing a quick call. I laughed it off and showed nothing but a laid-back IDGAF reaction. Didnt honk or say anything really, just laughed and said "Ok then." Cool dude in the back hangs up and says "Did that guy just flip you off?". I laugh again and say "Yeah, and he had a few choice words for me also". We all laugh.

I then say "Just something we have to deal with while driving around all day". They laugh again and we continue on. Well that car was in front of us and I'm not sure what the deal was, but they pulled over and let us pass them (we were on 1 lane street). Perhaps they saw my Uber & Lyft trade dresses in the windshield, not sure. All I know is that they pulled over to let us pass and didnt follow us.

Guess maybe they realized what pricks they were and noticed I was out working and driving folks around.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

10thSteetMonkey said:


> Because . . .?


You should just wear a suit and address all pax as sir or madam. Do you really think that any pax listens to you? You are an Uber driver..... we are basically slightly above homeless people in status. Please don't say you have authority over your pax because you wear a shirt and tie. You have none, they see you as scum and beneath them. Welcome to reality. You will end up getting knocked out by a pax if you give them lip. Uber on.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

steel108 said:


> You should just wear a suit and address all pax as sir or madam. Do you really think that any pax listens to you? You are an Uber driver..... we are basically slightly above homeless people in status. Please don't say you have authority over your pax because you wear a shirt and tie. You have none, they see you as scum and beneath them. Welcome to reality. You will end up getting knocked out by a pax if you give them lip. Uber on.


I think that's a little much.....slightly above homeless people in status??? where do you drive where people think you are scum? i think the only people who might call you that are the taxi drivers you stole business from. i have higher standards for myself personally and trust me i am far from scum or homeless


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

steel108 said:


> You have none, they see you as scum and beneath them. Welcome to reality


 Nikncarlo you are 100% correct and I love your answers. Steel, dude you are so messed up lol you drive in Hell-A no wonder you say what you say. The highest saturation of drivers, highest expectations from pax and in general weird azz people in LA. Come to Pittsburgh, most people are nice at all hours of the day, across all ethnicities and ages. My pax are respectful and certainly don't think of me as scum when I drive a pristine car, dress very well and carry myself like the professional I am. Your responses gave me a good laugh though lol scum.


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 9, 2016)

TrailerParkBoy said:


> I throw it on the dash when I'm picking up a pax, so they can identify me. Then I put it away.


Exactly what I do. I think the PAX appreciate it. They feel more like a passenger with a friend while enroute.


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 9, 2016)

Here in my town, most riders respect Uber drivers ( except the drunk riders ). They engage me in conversations about where I live, what I did in my "working" life, how I like driving, etc. If you act like a moron they will treat you like a moron. Some PAX don't talk and that's ok., others will jabber about themselves until they get out of the car. 

You know "attitude" is 100%.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Nomad said:


> The way I figure it, every mile I drive with my trade dress on is a business mile  After all, it's advertising for the platform through which I receive my requests, thereby being advertising for my business. So when I go to the store (offline), it's still business miles.


Just be sure it is legal in Tallahassee, there are counties in FLA where it isn't legal. I would not wear advertising where it's illegal.


----------

